# Best Navy eyeshadow for WOC



## RedRibbon (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

  	I'm looking for a navy eyeshadow as I have been wearing the hell out of my current one (the navy in the Sleek Original palette) and it has touched pan and is nearly finished.

  	Which ones do you suggest?

  	I would like it to be matte as I think the one from the Sleek palette is but it can have a slight shimmer to it, it will be going on the crease and along the lower lashline.

  	If anyone has used a navy from MAC/Bobbi Brown, can you please tell me the shade name as I really like BB stuff and I want to try some new MAC things.

  	Info about any other brands is welcome too!

  	thank you!! xx


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 25, 2010)

For a matte, NARS China Blue is a clear winner, and as a close runner up for less than  1/10 of the price ( yes, you read that right, 90% cheaper in other words), there's Navy from Beauties Factory.  They are not the same color, though. China Blue is a darker and can lean towards black depending on what it's being used with, and can tend towards being chalky. BF's Navy is more of a true navy, with a creamier texture. The only downside is waiting for it to arrive from China, which at the longest for me, has hovered around the 4 week mark.The average is around 3 weeks unless you get express shipping, which I never do, because I'm cheap that way.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 25, 2010)

Mac's Plummage is an excellent Navy Blue eyeshadow that is matte in texture.


----------



## RedRibbon (Nov 25, 2010)

L281173 said:


> Mac's Plummage is an excellent Navy Blue eyeshadow that is matte in texture.


----------



## treesmile (Nov 25, 2010)

There's a really good navy matte blue in Sleek's Bohemian palette.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 25, 2010)

HeavenLeiBlu said:


> For a matte, NARS China Blue is a clear winner, and as a close runner up for less than  1/10 of the price ( yes, you read that right, 90% cheaper in other words), there's Navy from Beauties Factory.  They are not the same color, though. China Blue is a darker and can lean towards black depending on what it's being used with, and can tend towards being chalky. BF's Navy is more of a true navy, with a creamier texture. The only downside is waiting for it to arrive from China, which at the longest for me, has hovered around the 4 week mark.The average is around 3 weeks unless you get express shipping, which I never do, because I'm cheap that way.


 
  	YES!  I was just coming in here to say that.  China Blue is the bomb.  I purchase NARS eye shadows sparingly because they are expensive, but I had to have it.  You can't get it at Sephora though.  I've never ordered through the NARS website, but if it is slow like HeavenLeiBlu says then maybe you could order through the Bloomingdales website instead.  Stila Indigo is another good one.  More blue and less black than China Blue.  From MAC you could try Nehru and/or Prussian.  I don't have either, I have Blue Noir which was d/c'd a somewhat similar Nehru, except that Nehru is blacker, closer to black than navy really. 

  	If you are really on a budget, I would try some Ben Nye shades.  They are cheap and good and come in a wide variety of colors, and for basic matte shades like plum, navy, ochre, and dark brown (basically, not unique, got to have _*this*_ one shades) they are a great option.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 25, 2010)

Oops, let me clarify! I meant that the Navy eyeshadow from Beauties Factory may take a while to arrive. 

I usually order my NARS products from beauty.com (when I have drugstore dollars to use from drugstore.com, LOL) and it only takes about a week. If I can't wait, I just go to Nordies or order from them online and pick-up in-store.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 26, 2010)

Another vote for China Blue =) It wins.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 26, 2010)

HeavenLeiBlu said:


> Oops, let me clarify! I meant that the Navy eyeshadow from Beauties Factory may take a while to arrive.
> 
> I usually order my NARS products from beauty.com (when I have drugstore dollars to use from drugstore.com, LOL) and it only takes about a week. If I can't wait, I just go to Nordies or order from them online and pick-up in-store.


	Ohhh gotcha.  I guess saw China and thought you were referring to the eye shadow and not the country shipping the other product.  I should probably take a nap.

  	Off Topic: HeavenLeiBlu, which MAC location do you usually frequent?  I'm from Atlanta too.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 26, 2010)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Off Topic: HeavenLeiBlu, which MAC location do you usually frequent?  I'm from Atlanta too.



I prefer to hit up the freestanding store in Perimeter, but as of this last quarter, I've been tryiing to rack up points on my cards to cash in for shopping passes at Macy's and Dillards, so I've been going to Macy's Lenox and Dillards Atlantic Station.  ( As an aside, I have some pointed reviews in the queue for both those counters that I need to go on and get written up; the customer service is lacking and now that I've gotten the points/shopping days I was after, I'm pretty much over them). I also go to Perimeter and Phipps Nordies when they have an exclusive I want. I need to go more often and earn some Nordstrom Notes, LOL

What about you?


----------



## sss215 (Nov 26, 2010)

Try looking for NARS's China Blue at Beauty.com as well.  Its not on the Sephora site and I've never seen it in the Sephora store.  Nordstroms, and Saks have it. I am a navy shadow collector and I love them.   You can  also try Make up forever #60, a deep matte navy blue with a bit of green in it like MAC's plummage, but bluer.  MUFE #81 is a deep navy too, with some shimmer.


----------



## RedRibbon (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help everyone, I'm in England so hopefully my local NARS counter has it!

  	If not I will get the MAC one, I'm also liking the look of Nehru.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 26, 2010)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I prefer to hit up the freestanding store in Perimeter, but as of this last quarter, I've been tryiing to rack up points on my cards to cash in for shopping passes at Macy's and Dillards, so I've been going to Macy's Lenox and Dillards Atlantic Station.  ( As an aside, I have some pointed reviews in the queue for both those counters that I need to go on and get written up; the customer service is lacking and now that I've gotten the points/shopping days I was after, I'm pretty much over them). I also go to Perimeter and Phipps Nordies when they have an exclusive I want. I need to go more often and earn some Nordstrom Notes, LOL
> 
> What about you?


  	 		I almost always go to counter at Bloomies, Lenox.  Before that I went to the counter at the Belk at Phipps, but that counter has closed.  I really don't like the people at the Perimeter store to be honest.  I only go there for exclusives and Back2 MAC.  They are sometimes rude, but generally lack luster.  I do like Niema (sp: black girl with locks) at Perimeter, she used to be at the Belk MAC.  And I do my best to avoid the Macy's counters at Lenox.  They are really busy, and maybe that is why the customer service is so poor there.  Plus they run out of stuff quickly.  The Bloomingdales is a lot slower so I can chat with the MA's and don't feel rushed.  I wish I had a Nordstrom card because I would shop there instead; racking up points at Nordstrom is more useful than at Bloomingdales, lol.  
​


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 29, 2010)

I really like Urban Decay's "Sabbath".  It's part of their "Black Palette".  It's the 1st color, 2nd row.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Either Nehru (matte) or Plumage (matte) a bit more green with Deep Truth (Frost).


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 29, 2010)

I thiink you should try Tigi Cosmetics mono eye shadow in Navy. Big and superpigmented, and no problem depotting it, if that is what you want.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 29, 2010)

Another vote for China Blue Mac's Contrast is another pretty navy blue

  	SN- Plumage looks to be more blue/greenish than navy at least on me anyway


----------



## sss215 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nars Night Flight is an option with shimmer as well.   the color is black, but the shimmer is colbalt blue. looks navy to me.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 30, 2010)

if they ever release sabbath as a single, i would get it.  its beautiful!


Curly1908 said:


> I really like Urban Decay's "Sabbath".  It's part of their "Black Palette".  It's the 1st color, 2nd row.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 30, 2010)

I pair it with an apricot highlight, neutral blush, and a pink lip.  I gets tons of compliments (even from girls who don't wear makeup).


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 30, 2010)

I recently got one from the Sephora Brand collection called Preppy Look. It's a navy blue matte and has great color payoff. $12. I find the matte shadows from this collection are better than some of the shimmery ones.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought plumage is like a blue greenish tinge color where as Prussian is more navy (from the MAC line)

  	**images per temptalia




_*Eyeshadows*: Club, Plumage, Moon’s Reflection, Tilt, Freshwater, Electric Eel_




_*Eyeshadows: *__Club, Plumage, Moon’s Reflection, Tilt_




_*Eyeshadows*: Prussian, Deep Truth, Contrast, Seedy Pearl_


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 1, 2010)

This girl is using the Sleek navy blue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFkIQJKOXlI&feature=recentu


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nars China Blue tutorial


----------



## bkgirl03 (Dec 1, 2010)

MUFE has a matte navy blue. It is beautiful and so velvety. I believe its #60. I love it.


----------



## makeuptianna (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is my fav! Its NARS Night Flight


----------



## sss215 (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw Sephora's Preppy Look today its beautiful!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 6, 2010)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I almost always go to counter at Bloomies, Lenox.  Before that I went to the counter at the Belk at Phipps, but that counter has closed.  I really don't like the people at the Perimeter store to be honest.  I only go there for exclusives and Back2 MAC.  They are sometimes rude, but generally lack luster.  I do like Niema (sp: black girl with locks) at Perimeter, she used to be at the Belk MAC.  And I do my best to avoid the Macy's counters at Lenox.  They are really busy, and maybe that is why the customer service is so poor there.  Plus they run out of stuff quickly.  The Bloomingdales is a lot slower so I can chat with the MA's and don't feel rushed.  I wish I had a Nordstrom card because I would shop there instead; racking up points at Nordstrom is more useful than at Bloomingdales, lol.
> ​


 I DEFINITELY need to switch up my plan to be more like yours.  The thing about me though, is that I'm the type of person who mostly wants to be left alone while I swatch. I don't wanna be hovered over, and I don't want a suggestion unless I solicited it. I usually come with a list in my head (or if it's long, on my mobile), and swatch then give them my final choices when I'm ready. I find that every.single.time the MAs  sell to me, I end up returning whatever they talk me into. I'm sure they'd rather me just not buy something than screw up their numbers on the back end. 

On the other hand, I'm really annoyed when they don't know their sh*t. For example,

*I've spoken about this before but I was (surely unreasonably) annoyed that when I as for Plumage shadow and pronounce it correctly, they look at me crazy and then "correct" me by saying "plum-midge" back to me. Seriously?


* When I pick up  an LE item  that THEY have out on the floor and when I ask for it, they tell me that they're out  without even bothering to look for the item in the drawer. When I INSIST, of course the item is there. Stop being a lazy yatch and get this sale!

*This weekend, I went to make a return ( the ONLY reason I went back  to this counter) and instead of just getting my money back, I opted to get a 188 instead. Okay, there were 4 of them at the counter. One of them was doing a demo, and the other three were talking w/each other at the register when I approached. when I asked for the 188, all of them heard me. I had to clarify that it was a brush, and then direct them to it.  I mean, come on.

Of course i could go on with my gripes but this ain't the right place, LOL. I rarely, if ever have these problems at the freestanding, and yes, I love Niema, as well. She's really good about holding on to LE items or digging around for stuff for me, too. there's also this MA in there that is so cute. I know fish ain't his dish, but he's nice to look at, nonetheless.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also like that little secondary counter in the same Macy's that pretty much goes ignored. When i thought that i lost my So Ceylon, they came through with a backup for me... never had any annoyances there, either.


But I'm gonna have to check out the Bloomie's counter soon, maybe I'll run into you!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot! I just got Rock and Republic's shadow in Denim... it's a good navy as well. Not quite as opaque as China Blue and Navy that I mentioned above, but it's well pigmented and a lot easier to work with than both of them.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 8, 2010)

While it's not eyeshadow, Temptalia just posted her favorite navy blue eyeliners.  Here's the link:
  	http://www.temptalia.com/darknavy-blue-eyeliner-comparisions-dupes#more-27165


----------

